# New Toy Camera Flickr group



## kaiy (Jun 13, 2008)

I've created a new flickr group: Fun with Plastic!, a group for plastic and toy camera photography. 

Many of the other toy and plastic camera groups on Flickr are very picky about what sort of images you can post (Diana+ but not vintage Diana, Holga not Diana and so on). Fun with Plastic is not a camera specific group. As long as it is shot with a plastic lens or *krappy kamera*, you can post your images there.

Fun with Plastic! Flickr group:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/funplastic/

Drop by and post an image!


----------

